# Maids room??



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can someone please tell me, most properties for rent state "maids room" in the description! If I rent a 2 bed property & don't require a maid, does this technically make the apartment/villa a potential 3 bed!? Or is the maids room just a small utility type room?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Maids' rooms are smaller than most people's wardrobes.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You may wish to read about the living conditions of maids and labourers here and decide if you want to have a great lifestyle at their expense.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

or not


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

StewartC said:


> You may wish to read about the living conditions of maids and labourers here and decide if you want to have a great lifestyle at their expense.


I wouldn't want or need to have a maid, I like to look after my own kids & clean my own house!! I'll have a read, sounds awful :-(


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The way you framed your question was interesting. I am not one to judge as I am living here now. Something to think about.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> You may wish to read about the living conditions of maids and labourers here and decide if you want to have a great lifestyle at their expense.


OP asked about the room. I would never have thought, from the way her question was phrased, that this was what it was about. 

OP, if you're asking if you could use the room as a third bedroom, I'd say it's unlikely. You could use it as a store room or for visitors, but you'd be pushed to get a double bed or much more in most. You won't be able to put your washing machine in there as it probably won't have plumbing.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> OP asked about the room. I would never have thought, from the way her question was phrased, that this was what it was about.
> 
> OP, if you're asking if you could use the room as a third bedroom, I'd say it's unlikely. You could use it as a store room or for visitors, but you'd be pushed to get a double bed or much more in most. You won't be able to put your washing machine in there as it probably won't have plumbing.


In most cases the maids has a little ensuite so most are useable as a utility room in fact.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> In most cases the maids has a little ensuite so most are useable as a utility room in fact.


I know but I was thinking about plumbing in a washing machine and not sure how easy that would be as you'd probably need to run a line.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We use our "Maid's Room" (which is actually pretty spacey but lacks windows - SO HARSH) as a glorified laundry and dog-things storage room.

We've seen some TINY ones but ours could fit a double bed in it, so where it _could_ be used as an extra bedroom we don't choose to use it that way (we already have 2 guest bedrooms). When we move to a 1 bedroom townhouse, we'll be considering the maid's room as a guest room in the capacity that we'll be taking the guest room and the visitor can use ours. Failing that, we'd probably dedicate it to the dogs as a "crate room".


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Could use as study or exercise room. Stick a treadmill and dumbells (not your husband) and off you go.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Willow7 said:


> Can someone please tell me, most properties for rent state "maids room" in the description! If I rent a 2 bed property & don't require a maid, does this technically make the apartment/villa a potential 3 bed!? Or is the maids room just a small utility type room?


Ours is an outside room separate to the house. You can easily fit a double bed, has ensuite and a store room. So it depends on what you rent.

I have joked (sometimes seriously!) about giving it to my teenager - it's like a granny annexe but he won't move out because there's no internet Bahagaha 

Ours is used for storage / utility / laundry / freezer / water / Xmas decs etc! 

Ps don't be judgmental about not needing a maid until you've lived here a bit! Most are good hard working people, who are just trying to do the best for their famines - much like you and me - if we can help them by employing them (fairly of course) then it's all good x no different to my boss employing me!


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Maids' rooms are smaller than most people's wardrobes.



Huh... our maid's room (separate building next to our house) is larger than the average studio apartments they are building these day's!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think what ixinuk says is right. It depends what you rent. I would also say the same thing about having someone to help you in the house. It comes down to how you treat that person and it's quite right that they are only trying to earn a living to look after their families at home. Anyway, we are off topic in this respect. None of this is what OP asked


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

I JUST wanted to know the size of the room! Nothing about employing a maid........I wouldn't need it as a maids room so wondered if I could use it for guests! That is all 😳some people love to start a debate for no reason on here.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh & if I did ever have a maid.......I certainly wouldn't treat them in a bad way!! That's not in my nature at all. Case closed.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The maid's room in my old and modest villa in Jumeira was bigger than the rooms I lived in whilst at university. Plus it came en-suite.

They can and do vary. 

Besides I do have to say this (not to you, Willow, but to Stewart), the maids often come from countries where they and their families are crowded into 1-2 rooms. Most of the salespeople and waitresses in Dubai are sharing rooms with 3-4 other people. By contrast a maid with her own bedroom and bathroom is decidedly better off in terms of personal living space.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please everyone let's stay with the original question. Thank you.

Willow, do you have anywhere particular in mind? That might help.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Maid's room sizes?

In villa's, maids room are typically like a small bedroom, and they have a separate shower / washing area. Sometimes they are inside the villa, typically on the ground floor, where the bedrooms are on the 1st floor. Ours is separate, has its own AC, cooking and washing facility; can comfortably be used by a couple. Also great for using as office, or like we do, a storeroom.

In apartments, to my knowledge it can differ; sometimes a big closet is called a maid's room, I guess the landlord thinks it sounds better on the advertisement. But a real maid's room is if it has a separate shower and washing area.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, forgot to add, a lot of places have floor plans. Google is your friend. 
World floodplan is a fab site for Dubai properties.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you! You've all been very helpful........my questioned was answered eventually! Lol ;-)


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Willow, do you have anywhere particular in mind? That might help.[/QUOTE]

I'm looking at The Springs as this seems to keep us in budget, the rent is the same as we pay in London.......also I have 2 friends that live there & both of their husbands travel into Media City daily.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

*Springs*



Willow7 said:


> I'm looking at The Springs as this seems to keep us in budget, the rent is the same as we pay in London.......also I have 2 friends that live there & both of their husbands travel into Media City daily.


Springs are usually X bedroom + study/maid. Study can be used as bedrooms usually. 

Here's an end unit Springs 2 bedroom floor plan - bear in mind this is an "end" unit (4E) and thus the garden is bigger.









Here's the 2 bedroom middle unit (4M) which has a smaller bedroom but is about 10k cheaper (usually).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The study in the 2 bedroom Springs houses are typically used as a maids room. However, they are not en suite. Different Springs communities have different floor plans for the 3 bedroom and above. Some of them have maids rooms with a separate entrance and some don't. 

Also, the pictures online (on property websites) are quite misleading. I suggest you start visiting all of the houses that you have in mind because most of them seem to be falling apart.


----------

